# Internet Land Sales



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Have any of you been following the Forum's series on internet land sales?



> For example, one buyer profiled in Nowatzki's stories packed up his family and worldly goods and drove from Vermont to Calvin, N.D., (population 26) only to learn the house he'd purchased was ready for the wrecking ball. It was falling apart, had been vandalized and the basement was full of water. The pitch in a magazine ad said the house was in great shape


It is sad that there is that kind of desperation out there and people that will take advantage of it.

Whats next?

Bob


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This is a property he was moving his family to. At this point the last thing he needs is a "I told ya so" opinion, but if you're moving into a new house across country, a huge life decision, you should really consider seeing it before you buy.

The Internet is a great tool for scoping out real estate, but not for closing.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I just bought four lots in Crete and a hardware store in Straubville!!! Hey Chris, pack up Lisa I found a place to raise our youngin's :biggrin:

Seriously, I too have been following the story and was really surprised that a guy actually moved his family without seeing the property. We were talking about it at work and actually if you have a favorite area to hunt and wanted to buy a lot etc. for a few hundred bucks it would be kind of fun. However you can see where this can be a huge scam, and just reinforces the "if it's too good to be true..." phrase.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

where can i see the article? Or better yet, who was the seller from calvin? ouch........never been there and packs the family up....gutsy.....but dumb.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Eric,instead of"40 friendly people"the sign would say 44 :lol: .


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

I once bought a cherry '67 mustang from a guy online. I was ecstatic because I got it at a steal for only 5 grand! When I flew to Alabama to pick it up I was dissapointed to learn that it was a model car. In my defense, judging from the photos I was emailed it looked real. I may have overpayed but I now have the most kick *** looking '67 mustang model out there. 8)


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

The sign at Crete always brings a smile to my face..


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

It always makes me wonder when I am out hunting or scouting and I come across some abandon buildings what was once there.

I don't know realestate law at all but I do know you need a license to sell realestate. Do you need one to sell it on the internet? or is this a loophole?

I guess I feel this should be against the law if it is not regulated in some way or another.

Bob


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Bob,

The people selling this real estate online are land owners, which is perfectly legal. You only need a license if working for a landowner or property owner and collecting a commission. What they are doing is going out and purchasing dirt cheap homes and lots through foreclosures or other means and selling them for a profit online to some unsuspecting buyer. No license needed. Sounds a lot like a used car dealer doesn't it.


----------

